# More sprites



## Butterfree (Mar 19, 2011)

B/W sprites are now implemented into the sprite system (game ID bw), as well as the HG/SS sprites (hgss) I never bothered to implement until now. And ASB fakemon (asb), and items (item), and party sprites (party). Thank Negrek. Works the same as always:

[sprite=bw]Charizard[/sprite] [sprite=hgss]Scizor[/sprite] [sprite=item]Air-Balloon[/sprite] [sprite=party]Scyther[/sprite]

becomes

   

Enjoy.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 19, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be bad if we post here, I think. Well, yay! :D For a test...
 [spite=bw]Turtwig[/sprite] The Turtwig doesn't seem to be working...
EDIT: Oh. Well, thank you Kratos! Let's try that again:

Thank you!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 19, 2011)

You misspelled sprite.

Anyway, tres cool.


----------



## Green (Mar 19, 2011)

This is cool, thanks.



Item and party sprites are useful too.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks butterfree!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 19, 2011)

Even party sprites for ASB Pokemon! Too cool!


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 19, 2011)

aww yeah


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey look I can use these in my ASB reffings :3


----------



## Green (Mar 19, 2011)

er, that's the point.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 19, 2011)

I know.

Actually the point of putting them in ease-of-use tags is to facilitate the new ASB system, isn't it? Making reffings sightly easier is just a bonus.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 19, 2011)

just a test of random


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 19, 2011)

This is relevant to my interests. It also explains the need to make the party sprites for ASB fakes. 8D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm curious: could you add type symbols to the list of sprite-emote-things? I am not alone when I say they would be very useful.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 19, 2011)

_wahahahahahahahahaha_


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 20, 2011)

Applejack said:


> _wahahahahahahahahaha_


...you know Whimsicott actually looks quite freaky


----------



## SonicNintendo (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoroark said:


> ...you know Whimsicott actually looks quite freaky


...especially when youre on your ipod and you see the sprite zoomed out so it just looks like a giant face.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a note on the item sprites: the only ones included are those actually used in the ASB, so it's far from a full set. It should include almost all the battle-related and evolution-related items, though.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 20, 2011)

Test


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 20, 2011)

... :(


----------



## Sypl (Mar 20, 2011)

yay!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

hellz yea.

Thanks, Butterfree!


----------



## Lili (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 20, 2011)

This is awesome!  I've been waiting for this, but I never expected ASB, party, or item sprites!  Well done.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Butterfree!


----------



## Spatz (Mar 21, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 21, 2011)

'COS YOU'RE  TIME,  TIME ♫


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2011)

WATER PARTY :D


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 21, 2011)

Could you guys stop spamming? :|


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 23, 2011)

Pathos said:


> Could you guys stop spamming? :|


it's a feature-update announcement, what did you expect? commentary?


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 23, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> it's a feature-update announcement, what did you expect? commentary?


Yes, those are indeed the only two options.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2011)

Just trying it out.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I am back! And testing item sprites :3
    
Why doesn't it work D:


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 23, 2011)

Because the filenames don't have spaces in them. Use hyphens instead.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh. Thank you.     :sweatdrop:


----------



## Spatz (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 4, 2011)

How would I do, say,  or ?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 4, 2011)

Hover your mouse over them.


----------



## Torronto (Apr 9, 2011)

New sprites, eh? Well I must say, this was a tad -pected.


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a way to get shiny Pokemon?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 11, 2011)

No. You have to use an external image source.


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 11, 2011)

Squornshellous Beta said:


> No. You have to use an external image source.


Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## HeyMew!~ (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2011)

HeyMew!~ said:


>


No RBY sprites yet; next time we get an upgrade, maybe?


----------

